# fortified with everclear



## Sirs (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey I've got about 7 gallon of Petit Verdot done and I'd like to fortify about a gallon or 2 of this with everclear. It was made with really ripe grapes fermented dry really quick and was scruptious dry I sweetened abit, as rich/fullbodied as this one seems to be I was wanting to try making a gallon of it into something stronger like a 40 proof or so something to sit back and let it age for a good bit how can I figure what amount of everclear to add to this to get it in that or abit higher range? Other than just adding and tasting. Does anybody know a formula or way to figure this?
Eddie


----------



## lhunkele (Sep 25, 2010)

Is this of any help?

Pearson's Square
Pearson's Square is a method for determining the relative amounts of wine and fortifying agents (ie vodka, brandy, grain alcohol, etc) to use to increase the alcohol content in the wine to a given amount. The only required information is the alcohol content of both the wine and the fortifying agent, as well as the desired alcohol content. It makes no difference what scale you use for the alcohol content (U.S. proof, Syke's, or % alcohol) except that Brittish proof must be converted to degrees Sykes by adding 100. 

To lay out the square and do the calculations by hand use the following instructions: 


A D

C

B E

A - C = E
C - B = D 

Where: 

A = Alcohol content of the fortifying spirits
B = Alcohol content of the wine
C = Desired final alcohol content of fortified wine
D = Parts of fortifying agent in fortified wine
E = Parts of original wine in fortified wine


For example: 

If you use vodka (40% alcohol) as the fortifying agent and wine with an alcohol content of 12% which you want fortified to %18 alcohol: 


40 6

18

12 22

40 - 18 = 22
18 - 12 = 6 

You would use 22 parts of wine and 6 parts of vodka to obtain a fortified strength of 18% alcohol. 

Note:

This can also be used to determine quantities for dilution. (The above example could be considered as diluting the vodka from 40% to 18%.) When diluting with water, just use 0 (zero) for the alcohol content.


----------



## lhunkele (Sep 25, 2010)

Here's the link I was trying to post the info from, the 'square' is supposed to resemble an 'X", but in my post, it's not coming across that way...

http://mysite.ncnetwork.net/resqu17p/convhelp.html#pearson

Linda


----------



## Sirs (Sep 25, 2010)

well if I figured this right I'll be using 190 proof everclear
190-40=150 40 being what proof I'm wanting
40-13=27 
so I'd use 150 parts wine and 27 parts everclear??
In other words close to 5 to 1 or in that neighborhood. That sound right?

oh and thanks


----------



## lhunkele (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey Eddie - in all honesty, I exceeded the limits of my knowledge (lol), I'm in way over my head, just sharing something I saw earlier (Wade's sticky under winemakers tools). Before I encourage (or misguide) you any further, I'm going to take a step back and let someone who knows what they're talking about assist you!

...just trying to help


----------



## Wade E (Sep 25, 2010)

Thats about correct Sirs, I hope that helps but remember that taste is more importatant so taste as you go along.


----------



## Sirs (Sep 26, 2010)

oh that is true I may want it strong but if it doesn't taste good why do it, on that part your right. I was planning on adding it in stages so to speak and check taste as I went. Thanks again.


----------

